# David Brown Automotive Mini Remastered!



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

David Brown Automotive Mini Remastered 
New Car Protection Detail

Wow! What a pleasure it was to work on one of these! I'll probably never see another one again, but such a cool car and transformed into something quite beautiful  we love the classic look with the modern twists and done to such a high quality!

If you want to see more about these cars check this out https://www.davidbrownautomotive.com/mini-remastered/#brochure

Matt spent just over 2 days getting this little beauty refined and coated, there were quite a few areas which needed intensive machine polishing, and once happy we applied Gtechniq Crystal Serum Light plus 2 coats of EXOv4 for 5 years of protection.

Gtechniq Protection Detail including Crystal Light plus 2 coats of EXOv4!

Guaranteed protection for 5 years.
The Process Includes;
Multistage safe wash 
Chemically decontaminated
Paintwork Clayed 
Multistage machine polish and isolated defects including sanding marks removed.
Paintwork Panel Wiped
Paintwork coated with Gtechniq Crystal Serum Light & 2 coats of EXOv4
Wheel faces coated with C5 Wheel Armour 
All glass coated with G1 Clearvision 
Leather coated with L1AB
Final check & guarantee paperwork completed.

Protection guaranteed for 5years!

#GtechniqAccredited #Westonsupermare


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

That is simply stunning! I want!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Thats a lovely mini


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

My first car was a mini 1100 special that i put a rally cam in Cooper S head and twin SU - thought i was the dogs danglies back then

That mini look fantastic - would love one in my garage, but shudder to think of the price!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Love that


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice...but does it start?!:wave:


----------



## jerseyman (Aug 18, 2006)

That is lovely, but a bit surprised that a £100k car with a "four week paint process" needed so much correction.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Don’t be surprised! This is normal and expected :thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

More photos added!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

That's one amazing looking Mini.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

GSVHammer said:


> That's one amazing looking Mini.


Even better in the flesh :argie:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Isn't that a gorgeous thing. Must be worth a pretty penny too!

Thanks for sharing. Fantastic work as usual.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh very nice, looks really nice inside too, but I’m not sure I’d be spending that sort of money on one ...


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice work, nice colour combo too.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> Nice work, nice colour combo too.


We thought so too :argie:


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 25, 2014)

Really really nice


----------

